# Eating Peeps?



## Derek Wilson (Jun 11, 2018)

How bad for you is eating Peeps?


----------



## T Woods (Jun 11, 2018)

Cannabolism?


----------



## BadGas (Jun 11, 2018)

We do not condone people eating their friends for any reason.. 

I'm curious tho.. all these wackadoodle random questions you keep posting up in new threads.. Is Derek Wilson, BombR2, cuz I haven't seen much of Bomber lately.. but all of sudden here's this fresh new Derek Wilson.. popping threads with questions like Bomber was asking.. 

What say you Derek?


Derek Wilson said:


> How bad for you is eating Peeps?


----------



## T Woods (Jun 12, 2018)

badgas said:


> we do not condone people eating their friends for any reason..
> 
> I'm curious tho.. All these wackadoodle random questions you keep posting up in new threads.. Is derek wilson, bombr2, cuz i haven't seen much of bomber lately.. But all of sudden here's this fresh new derek wilson.. Popping threads with questions like bomber was asking..
> 
> What say you derek?



lol


----------



## BadGas (Jun 13, 2018)

Never mind.. we had a Bomber siting today. He's still alive.. 

So that means Derek is not the reincarnation of Bombr2.. 



BadGas said:


> We do not condone people eating their friends for any reason..
> 
> I'm curious tho.. all these wackadoodle random questions you keep posting up in new threads.. Is Derek Wilson, BombR2, cuz I haven't seen much of Bomber lately.. but all of sudden here's this fresh new Derek Wilson.. popping threads with questions like Bomber was asking..
> 
> What say you Derek?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 18, 2018)

T Woods said:


> Cannabolism?


The practice of cannibalism in one Papua New Guinea tribe lead to the spread of a fatal brain disease called kuru that caused a devastating epidemic in the group.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 18, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Never mind.. we had a Bomber siting today. He's still alive..
> 
> So that means Derek is not the reincarnation of Bombr2..



No words....

Surprised!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks, guys!


----------

